# Buying Again?



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi:

Have you ever given away/sold some recording, only to discover at some later date that you regret giving it away? Therefore, you become focused on -repurchasing the recording, and, eventually do in fact buy the same recording again? Has this happened more than once? For me it has..just wondering..

Thanks...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the reverse problem of buying things twice having forgotten that I already have it. The few CD sets I have given away have not come back to haunt me with regrets--yet.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I Hang to everything I own. I've moved to a new house and today's I've been organizing my cassettes and videos (it seems something from the last century).

I've discovered some recordings I have in vinyl and in cd. I have some of my videos in dvd as well. Does it mean I'll sell them or give them away?. No. I'll keep them till I move again (which is unlikely I do because I've only moved this time).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Keep them until "you can't take it with you!"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Keep them until "you can't take it with you!"


I could not agree more. :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Not as yet, because I always keep a lossless copy on my hard drive - either in ALAC or FLAC so if I should realise I made a mistake I am not left in the position of having to re-purchase it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Rarely. I'm a firm believer in culling. Once a recording is trumped (sorry) by another, get rid of it.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
wow, spectacular pic


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

That is a pretty sobering picture. All of our worldly goods, destined for the trash heap.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> That is a pretty sobering picture. All of our worldly goods, destined for the trash heap.


No wonder the world is going down, people don't value their belongings any more.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Have you ever given away/sold some recording, only to discover at some later date that you regret giving it away? Therefore, you become focused on -repurchasing the recording, and, eventually do in fact buy the same recording again? Has this happened more than once? For me it has..just wondering..
> 
> Thanks...


Constantly. I single handedly keep the Classical Music Recording industry afloat


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Sadly many years ago I was in great need of cash and was forced to sell off Hundreds of recordings and box sets that I wish still had. I have been able to get some back, thanks to some of the big conductor box sets recently released, but many others are now out of print and people are wanting ridiculous prices for them.

Now also over the years I've realized I don't need multiple recordings of some works. Certain Opera's especially I have become happy with one particular recording but my favorites I often still feel the need to have lots of variations.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> No wonder the world is going down, people don't value their belongings any more.


Sure they do. It's justa little prioritizing and downsizing, that's all. The sun still comes up each day.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Triplets said:


> Constantly. I single handedly keep the Classical Music Recording industry afloat


Thank you, thank you, thank you. I was wondering who that was.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Sure they do. It's justa little prioritizing and downsizing, that's all. The sun still comes up each day.


Thank goodness for small mercies .


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes, I've done that several times. Once or twice I've broken even or even made a little money on the deal, but more often than not I end up paying more. I've figured out a way to extend my storage space, so I won't be selling as many as I used to.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Rarely. I'm a firm believer in culling. Once a recording is trumped (sorry) by another, get rid of it.


Can I order a yard or two of that fill at a discount price? No Britney Spears or Beiber titles. Thanks!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Can I order a yard or two of that fill at a discount price? No Britney Spears or Beiber titles. Thanks!


Hopefully that heap is all Britney Spears or Beiber and others of their ilk. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do buy things again from time to time, different coves from different country's.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I should note that after thinking on this topic a while there are a couple that are close to regrets, but not quite:

I once bought and quickly got rid of Massanet's Cendrillon (with von Stade no less). It just made me feel creepy on first listen. I might be able to stomach it now though having been seasoned with other weird works like Strauss Die Frau ohne Schatten and such. But I am not going to try it. I have the much cheerier Rossini Cenerentola to listen to.

The other one is Der fligende Hollander on DVD I had with Behrens and got rid of because the production was too weird and corny at times. And Behrens was a bit aged at the time to really convincingly play Senta. However, Wagner's Ring has put me on a Behrens kick (the Brunhilde to me) so that I kind of would like to revisit that Hollander DVD, but not enough to repurchase, maybe pickup Senta's ballad on You Tube with Behrens.


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments. My goal is build a very small library, and just pretty much stick to that. I am not saying I will never buy another version of a particular piece, but, since entering middle age, I recognize that amassing tons of earthly possessions is not for me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> Thank you all for your comments. My goal is build a very small library, and just pretty much stick to that. I am not saying I will never buy another version of a particular piece, but, since entering middle age, I recognize that amassing tons of earthly possessions is not for me.


Happy shopping and have a good time whilst listening.


----------

